# Ziwi Peak



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, I am fairly new here and have a few questions about Ziwi Peak.

First, I notice many here feed Ziwi Peak. In fact, this is where I first heard about the food. 

I bought some, but have concerns. I feed a mostly raw diet, though I have bben unsuccessful in getting my dogs to eat organs (other than freeze dried liver), so for now I do leave kibble out - Innova EVO. 

My concerns are the shelf life of this food. It is supposed to be raw, but it never dries out and the manufacturer does not recommend refrigeration. I can't see how this would be possible without some pretty heavy-duty preservatives, which may not be listed. Anyone have more information on this food?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I use ZiwiPeak occasionally (my dogs are also on raw) and yes the brand can be a little confusing at first! I wouldn't technically call it raw because it isn't in its original state anymore, which is what the meaning of raw is. They do state it is raw with the moisture removed though. It does indeed get dried out and crusty after a while. If you go to the ZiwiPeak website and look at the FAQ section, it tells you that you shouldn't use the food after 8-9 weeks after opening. So it does expire. The FAQ also says not to freeze it but I hear a lot of people on here freeze portions that they won't use in that amount and it still seems fresh when they come back to it.


----------

